# spiral cam lean...static yoke vs floating yoke



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

Question about cam lean. I currently shoot an 05 xt2000 ultraelite with original 4.0 spirals and floating yoke . I am experiencing some cam lean and I noticed that the end serving is getting some wear on one side due to the string not entering the string groove perfectly squarely as the cam cycles through the shot. I have heard opinions on the use of a static yoke and twisting up one side to compensate for the lean. Question is, will the twisting of the one side of a yoke add torque or enough uneven pressure to one side of the split limb system causing even more problems through the cycling of the cams during the shot? At what position would I adjust for this lean? At full draw, or at rest? Also, if a static yoke would be the way to go, why does hoyt build the bow with a floating yoke at the factory in the first place? Lastly, would the same setup be used for cam and 1/2 ? Thanks, any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

With a floating yoke there is bound to be some cam lean, but nothing to worry about as far as accuracy goes. I had both a floating and static yokes on my ProElite and never experienced accuracy problems. With the static yoke I did twist up one side of the yoke to eliminate cam lean and that was bow at rest, not at full draw. My 05 UltraTec, cam & 1/2 had both types yokes also. When the strings were due to be changed I went back to the floating yokes. 
As far Hoyt using the floating yoke, there are other bow makers using such.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sonny is right. 

I know with the older spirals sometimes there is some lean. Usually with the bigger sizes. My bows that had the smaller sizes had barely any lean at all. But the bows with 2000s had lean.

The new cams have corrected this. BUT a static yoke will get rid of a good bit of it. BUT it's also not necessary to get rid of it or worry about it....as long as it's not some crazy amount of lean that is caused by some other problem.


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply guys, So, i take it here was no appreciable difference in accuracy one way or the other.... interesting...i may need to flip a coin then. lol. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Do you have any pics of it? Have you taken the strings off and tried to set it up again and get rid of the lean. If you are getting serving wear because the string isn't entering the cam correctly then it should and can be fixed.

But no....having a little bit of lean will not really effect accuracy. But there is a fine line with most bows. Hoyts shouldn't have a ton of lean. Some of the Binary cams have a ton of lean and they shoot fine....but having it on a Hoyt isn't one of those cases.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I build all my strings with a static to take the lean out completely. A tiny bit at rest usually equals none at full draw.

I think they are built floating from the factory so that it keeps it at a minimum and people wouldnt have to worry about tuning it out. Just ,y opinion though.


----------

